# Naga



## ppko (Jan 4, 2009)

Who's entering this year? I am thinking of entering the one here in DC depends if I have the time or not.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 4, 2009)

honestly, i've never done naga & i've talked to lots of people who have had negative experiences with it. i don't have any first hand experience so i can't say too much, but i don't want to pay around $80 for a single elimination tournament.  in the grappling world it does carry a lot of prestige though.

jf


----------



## ppko (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah I havent competed on any level for about 9 years and I would like to do a few more as I am starting to get the desire for it.  What were the negative responses you have heard


----------

